# Bankirai bei Hornbach



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

hab gestern zum ersten mal bei unserem Hornbach BANKIRAI Latten gesehen. Ansehnliches U Profil, geschätzte(!) 240x15x3cm, um 6,95 das Stück

was meint ihr, taugen die was für einen Stegbau? Ist der Preis günstig?
hab da leider null Erfahrung was Bankirai betrifft...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

*Holz*

Hi Doogi!

Habe mich bei meinem Holzhändler "vor Ort" vor einiger Zeit informiert. Da kostete 25mm starke Latten gleicher Breite ca. 4 €je lfm. Preis ist also gut! Wenns allerdings kein FSC (Forest Stewardship Council) Siegel hat oder ein gefälschtes, dann kommt es leider direkt aus dem Urwald. Wills dir nicht vermiesen, aber dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein finde ich. 

Als sehr gute Alternative gilt Lärchenholz!


Schönen Sonntag noch,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

danke für die Info!

Aber kann es sich Hornbach leisten durch Regenwald-Holz in die Medien zu kommen...?

Mir gefällt die Farbe sehr gut, das ganze geiffelte Lärchenholz dann umlackieren wäre wohl etwas mühsam... vor allem wüsste ich nichtmal welche Farbe, die dann sich nicht ins Wasser verabschiedet...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

hi!

schau mal hier: http://www.mesem24.com/category/297/Bangkirai.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

*@peter*



			
				peterfeiersinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Doogi!
> 
> .....Wenns allerdings kein FSC (Forest Stewardship Council) Siegel hat oder ein gefälschtes, dann kommt es leider direkt aus dem Urwald. Wills dir nicht vermiesen, aber dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein finde ich.
> 
> .......



Hallo Peter !
Du GUTER ! 8)   

jetzt müssten sich nur noch ALLE Beteiligten dran halten !
und 
woran erkenne ich ein gefälschtes Siegel ?

die Alternative :

Bankirai verarbeiten und Krombacher saufen !  
_

"...manche Opfer müssen von Zeit zu  Zeit einfach drin sein...




 Sicher habt Ihr euch gewundert, dass ich so lange nichts habe von mir hören  lassen. Das hatte einen triftigen Grund: 



Ich habe kurzfristig beschlossen,  mich aktiv für unsere Umwelt einzusetzen. Samstag morgen habe ich einen  Werbespot mit Steffi Graf und Günter Jauch gesehen, dem zu entnehmen war, dass  die Krombacher Brauerei und WWF zum 2. Male ein beispielloses Projekt zur  Rettung des Urwaldes ins Leben gerufen haben: 



Für jeden getrunkenen Kasten  Krombacher Bier werden sie 1 m² Urwald retten. 



In mir erwachte sofort der bisher  tief in meinem Innersten verborgen gewesene Naturfreund und Umweltschützer und  so beschloss ich, auch meinen Beitrag zur Rettung der Urwälder beizutragen. 



Ich überwand meine Abneigung gegen  promillehaltige Getränke und begann mit der Rettung. Während ich so mit der  Rettung des einen oder anderen Meters Regenwald beschäftigt war, kam meine Frau  nach Hause. Bei der anschließend geführten, hitzigen Debatte mit ihr machte ich  vermutlich die gleiche Erfahrung, wie tausende andere Umweltschützer vor mir  auch: 



Ich stieß auf völliges Unverständnis.  Der Urwald schien ihr völlig egal, mein Engagement für die Natur und das Leben  aller Menschen lehnte sie völlig ab. Sie wollte nicht verstehen, dass man eine  so große Aktion wie die Rettung der Natur nicht aufschieben kann, ganz gleich,  ob es erst Vormittag ist oder nicht. Da sie in keinster Weise einsichtig war und  man(n) bereit sein muss, für die Vollbringung solcher Taten Opfer zu bringen,  verließ ich das Haus. 



Niedergeschlagen, nein traurig, lief  ich zunächst ziellos umher. Angst beschlich meine Gedanken. Angst um die Wälder.  Verzweiflung machte sich tief in meinem Inneren breit, denn mit jeder  verstrichenen Minute hätte ich wieder einige Quadratzentimeter  unwiederbringlicher Natur retten können. Die Angst schnürte meine Kehle zu, die  Verzweiflung ließ meinen Hals austrocknen. Wie groß war da meine Freude, als ich  unerwartet auf eine Versammlung gleichgesinnter Umweltaktivisten traf! Ich  erkannte sie sofort, denn als Zeichen ihrer Verbundenheit hielten sie alle eine  Flasche Krombacher in der Hand, die sie demonstrativ leerten. 



Schnell nahmen sie mich in ihre Mitte  auf und so erfuhr ich sehr bald, dass einige von ihnen sich bereits seit Jahren  mit der Rettung ganzer Kontinente beschäftigen, unbeachtet von der  Öffentlichkeit, genau hier, an diesem Kiosk! Ich bewunderte die Zeichen ihres  teilweise jahrelangen Kampfes: 



Die von den Entbehrungen  ausgemergelten Körper, die zum Aufforsten nötigen, prallen Bäuche, den Geruch  nach jahrtausende altem Urwaldboden, die mannigfaltigen Insekten und ich übersah  auch nicht, dass sich einige beim Kampf um die Natur wohl die Zähne ausgebissen  hatten. 



Nachdem wir zusammen eine ungefähr  tennisplatzgroße Menge natürlichen Urwaldes gerettet hatten, stellte ich fest,  dass der Schutz und die Rettung der Umwelt ihren Tribut zollten. Durch das lange  Stehen schmerzten meine Füße, die Waden krampften, selbst die Zunge war durch  die langen Debatten in ihrer Funktionsweise beeinträchtigt: Ich hatte immer  größere Mühen beim Aussprechen der großen Buchstaben eines Satzes oder Wortes.  Aus diesem Grund beschloss ich, die Versammlung zu verlassen und machte mich auf  die Suche nach weiteren Mitstreitern. 



In einer Gaststätte ganz in der Nähe  wurde ich dann auch sofort wieder fündig: 



Gut ein halbes Dutzend Umweltler  hatte sich dort eingefunden und arbeiteten hier im Verborgenen an der Rettung  der natürlichen Ressourcen. Schnell war ich aufgenommen. Ich war gerührt, als  der Wirt meine Hand nahm und mir sagte: „Junge, rette den Urwald, wir zählen auf  Dich“, und orderte die 4te Lokalrunde, um unsere Aktion voranzutreiben. 



Da die anderen Gäste darauf  bestanden, neben dem Urwald auch zusätzlich Gebiete wie die Sahara, die Wüste  Gobi und die Kalahari einschl. der Atacama-Wüste wieder aufzuforsten und somit  auch den Aufbau des globalen Waldbestandes zu unterstützen, blieb mir nichts  anderes übrig, als zu der Runde noch Jägermeister zu ordern. Ganz schwindlig war  mir vor Stolz und Glück, als ich viel später die Kneipe verließ. Plötzlich sah  ich die Welt mit anderen Augen! 



Leicht verschwommen zwar, aber dafür  sah, nein fühlte ich, dass sich unsere gute Mutter Erde drehte. Nicht  gleichmäßig und in eine Richtung, nein, es waren eher ruckartige Bewegungen in  abwechselnde Richtungen. 



Welch eine Erfahrung! 



Vor Glück taumelnd lief ich zu meinem  Auto und beschloss, einen Demonstrationszug durch die Kneipen unseres Ortes  durchzuführen, um die vielen anderen Menschen auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu  machen. So fuhr ich in Richtung Stadt und war gerade einem Ozonloch ausgewichen,  als ich am Straßenrand einen Streifenwagen entdeckte. Auf der Fahrbahn standen  mehrere Polizisten und schauten in meine Richtung. Sie mussten von meinem  Vorhaben erfahren haben, denn sie hielten gezielt mein Fahrzeug an. Von  Vorkontrollen bei Demonstrationen hatte ich ja bereits gehört, war aber dennoch  verwundert, wie schnell sich das rumgesprochen hatte. 



Nachdem ich angehalten und aus meinem  Wagen gestiegen war, entschloss ich mich zu einer spontanen Sitzblockade auf der  Straße. Wenn ich im Nachhinein darüber nachdenke, war es keine rationell  erklärbare Aktion, eher ein Zwang meines Unterbewusstseins. Ich saß und mein  Körper weigerte sich, wieder aufzustehen. Mir widerfuhr das gleiche Schicksal  wie den Sitzblockierern in Brokdorf oder entlang der Castor-Strecke: Ich wurde  durch die Polizisten weggetragen. Auch sie wollten den Ernst der Lage nicht  verstehen, obwohl ich sie immer wieder darüber aufklärte. 



Später, auf dem Revier erschien dann  endlich ein vernünftiger Mensch. Er hörte sich mein Problem in aller Ruhe und  sichtbar interessiert an und erklärte mir dann, dass er die Anzahl der von mir  geretteten Bäume feststellen wolle. Ich hätte den Schutz der Umwelt quasi im  Blut und er bräuchte aus diesem Grund etwas davon. Ich war glücklich, diesen  verständnisvollen Menschen getroffen zuhaben. Mein Engagement würde amtlich  festgehalten und der Nachwelt erhalten! Dafür gab ich ihm gerne mein Blut. 



Wenig später befand ich mich zu Fuß  auf dem Weg nach Hause. Meinen Wagen hatten die netten Beamten behalten, damit  er durch seine Abgase nicht alle meine Bemühungen wieder zerstört, wie sie mir  erklärten. Auch haben sie mir fest versprochen, nach dem Recyclingverfahren aus  meinem Führerschein ein Flugblatt zur Unterstützung der Rettungsaktion zu  machen. 



Froh und mit der Gewissheit, etwas  Großartiges getan zu haben, ging ich dann nach Hause. Unterwegs rettete ich an  der Tankstelle noch ein paar Pflänzchen und erinnerte mich an eine alte  Weissagung der Indianer: Erst, wenn die letzte Ölplattform versenkt, das letzte  Auto stillgelegt, die letzte Autobahn begrünt und die letzte Tankstelle  geschlossen ist, werdet Ihr feststellen, dass Greenpeace nachts kein Bier  verkauft. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich einen schönen Arbeitstag. Ich geh jetzt  nochmal’n bisschen Wald retten."



 



(Autor unbekannt)_


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2005)

Danke für den Link... d.h. Hornbach ist doch sehr günstig... (6,95€ statt über 10€
Gut zu wissen...
Doogie


----------

